# Check ME out



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just did that cause everyone is checking HER out


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

honey, you got to post pics plz tanx.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh alright


----------



## BBWMoon (Sep 1, 2006)

Look at that beautiful girl!


----------



## altered states (Sep 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Oh alright



Beautiful picture! I'd listen to you ramble on all day about nothing, too.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL! Berna, you're too much. I love it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Carrie just called you 'fat'?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

Its ok shes FAT like me.

Exactly like me


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2006)

You are my twin sister in fattitude, Berna.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice..... Fattitude. I love it


----------



## like em big (Sep 1, 2006)

Jersey Girls are best??? Only if they are fat and proud. Thanks for the picture. :bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

Twins? Or..... 

_Notice how we never see them together at the *same* time?! _


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

like em big said:


> Jersey Girls are best??? Only if they are fat and proud. Thanks for the picture. :bow:




Im too proud I think Im a walking sin.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Twins? Or.....
> 
> _Notice how we never see them together at the *same* time?! _




We have been in the same room at the same time there are people tha can vouch for that....... I think ?????


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 1, 2006)

Almost everyday. 

Youre gorgeous!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> We have been in the same room at the same time there are people tha can vouch for that....... I think ?????


Pod-people. Pre-programmed to go along with the evil plan for world dominance that you and Carrie are plotting.

I got your number! 

_Beware the pods_, people! *DON'T GO TO SLEEP!!
*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> _Beware the pods_, people! *DON'T GO TO SLEEP!!
> *




HEY I have a hard enough time meeting people.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Pod-people. Pre-programmed to go along with the evil plan for world dominance that you and Carrie are plotting.
> 
> I got your number!
> 
> ...



Sammie!!! I was going to cut you in on the shoe action after we achieve world domination, but I'm afraid that's out of the question now.


----------



## BBWMoon (Sep 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sammie!!! I was going to cut you in on the shoe action after we achieve world domination, but I'm afraid that's out of the question now.




The only way to stop us from world domination is to make us wear shorts!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> HEY I have a hard enough time meeting people.


Well, yanno (and only a _real _friend will tell you this)... when you suck people brains out of their eyesocket and replace them with giant seed-pods that assume their identity? 

You get a rep. Just saying.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sammie!!! I was going to cut you in on the shoe action after we achieve world domination, but I'm afraid that's out of the question now.


WAIT!! Noooooo! 

Take me with you!!

LOOK! I brought _potting soil_!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah you are right that is not a way to win people over.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> WAIT!! Noooooo!
> 
> Take me with you!!
> 
> LOOK! I brought _potting soil_!




TO late.. you get nothing and like it


----------



## GPL (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, what a woman!
Does anyone has any more info on her 
 

GPL.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> TO late.. you get nothing and like it


Oh. 


Alright. I'll just go up to my room then.... 





Yes, it's really me. Just... I'm fatter. And blonde. And a bit older. And with lots of shoes.


----------



## Davastav (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey you look great BigSexy - I love your fattitude - NJ girls do rock and thats from a die-hard NY'er.

David


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> The only way to stop us from world domination is to make us wear shorts!!!


Are you sure that will work?


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of meeting BigSexy Berna in person, she has one of those really noticeable 'Joisey' accents and she can spread it on thick too!!

 *


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow I just got a chance to see your pic BigSexy Berna ...your a doll! :wubu: 

*muah* and thanks for sharing


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 4, 2006)

mango said:


> *For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of meeting BigSexy Berna in person, she has one of those really noticeable 'Joisey' accents and she can spread it on thick too!!
> 
> *




WADDYA TAWKIN about? I aint got no Feekin accent. !!!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dark_Hart said:


> Wow I just got a chance to see your pic BigSexy Berna ...your a doll! :wubu:
> 
> *muah* and thanks for sharing




Thanks Dark Hart. But trust me Im not doll. I'm totally REAL.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

*Bernadette, your picture is lovely.*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 5, 2006)

Well well well!    :smitten: (Checkin' Berna OUT!)


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 9, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> WADDYA TAWKIN about? I aint got no Feekin accent. !!!!!!


 
Everyone thinks *WE *have accents! 
We don't all tawk like Tony Soprano!! :doh: 

Berna.. gorgeous as always!

Jersey.. where only the strong survive!!!!!!!!!!!

 HugKiss


----------

